# Fiat Stilo by _Dejan_



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Now is time to present my project 
Few pictures when car has been stock:



















Few new badges:




























First Im buy new complete suspension and lower car for 5cm.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Then Im build my first CARPC with next components:
Jetway 7F2WE-1G5-OC 1.5GHz
M2-ATX 6-24V DC/DC (160 Watt)
Adapter HDD 2.5" to 3.5"
2,5" HDD 
RAM 1024MB DDR-II 533MHz CL4
VoomPC [Black Edition] 
BU353 USB GPS (Sirf III)
USB Bluetooth Jabra A320s
USB Wireless card with external 6dB antenna
7" LCD In-Dash Touchscreen (K90)120GB














































Installing carpc into car:



















VGA cable


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

USB HUB with WLAN, BT, TS & GPS









second USB HUB



























Radio & LCD:



























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then Im sell this CARPC and start build new INDASH CARPC 

First Im buy few new things.

OBD Pro:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Microphone:



























Then Im buy components:
-MainBoard: VIA PICO PX 10000G Pico-ITX
-Ram A-DATA SO DDR2 1GB 533MHz
-HDD 2.5" WD 1600BEVS S-ATA
-Adapter SATA-HDD 2.5" to SATA-MB and Power
-Power Suply M2-ATX 6-24V DC/DC (160 Watt)
-Monitor LCD TS CTF800
-GPS OEM GlobalSat ET-332
-TPMS




























Then Im start making mask for LCD:









and building TPMS:


















And then Im find first little problem. I need case for carpc. hmmmmmmmmm where can I get it? Maybe build it from old PC case? no to hard  And Im find old radio from mothers stilo... Looks nice maybe I can use it...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Time to destroy it 



















And with new mask for LCD:



























On this picture you can see MB, HDD & GPS:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

then Im put HDD on rubbers:









And build audio connector:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

then Im stop my project because pico MB doesn't support S3 power state and Im sell it. 

Motherboard VIA EPIA NX15000G


















then Im must find best positions for power supply, HDD and motherboard:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

And Im continue with my project. Im build TTL->USB module for my GPS globalsat ET332 module.

First TTL->RS232:










And then real board TTL->USB:



















Mounting GPS and modul in case:

















Preparing for putting case together:


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, nice coversion of the factory double-din. Keep the pictures coming, it's looking good.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

USB connector, GPS connector and Audio connectors:



































Finished case:

























So there is preparing for update audio system.
In original place in door will be Hertz Mille ML165:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

and tweeters Hertz Space 1.1:

























Few old power cables:

















And new:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Block for + power cable. in: 2x 50mm2 out: 3x35mm2 + 3x10mm2:

























Buttyflex for damping door:









Im continue with my friend installing components in my car. First we are put down all things from door and put Buttyflex into it.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Then Im trough original door connector put two cables one 2.5mm2 for ML165 and 1.5mm2 for tweeter. 









Installing tweeter in original position:









































Then Im continue with installing:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Test how look tweeter in original position:

















Completed door:

























And 50mm2 cable:









Im receive first amplifier Audison LRx4.1K for front system:









And free t-shirt:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Amplifier Audison LRx4.1K:

















Amplifier for sub. Audison VRx1.500 + SPL TUNE KIT 
2400W RMS @ 1ohm (AB class)


























panels for tw(not completed):


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Place for headunit:

























And two subwoofer SPL Dynamics XTR12D4 (12" )

























End panels for tw(Not yet finished):


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Panels for tw again...

















Panels for tw almost finished:

















And working plugin for Centrafuse for TPMS device









Radio installed:









Cables for CarPC


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Im change original antenna with new one

Original:









New:









Few new pictures:


















































Weather:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

finished panels for tw:

























Continue...










































And how look panels for tw in car:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Something new:
Before:









After:









Test box for subs:

















I will build new one(nicer one) 

Im buy new AGM battery for car 









Then Im connect battery with my sistem...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Something new for my carpc:

















And another SSD:









What is in box?


































Performace:
Read:









Write:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

And Im buy another Fiat Stilo but smaller 










































After one week waiting for packet Im receive it:









What is inside?

















This is original exhaust which is "pressed" but I don't know why ???


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

And few pictures how exhaust look in my car:

























And quick movie:
LINK

Sound is great, something special not like other exhausts... 

Few modification on case:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Im add Wireless card, build new USB->TTL converter for GPS modul, add few Fans, and add/change few components.

In car:

















USB PDC - Parking distance system:

































one quick movie how work this USB PDC:
YouTube - USB PDC

New in my car is UMTS:









And one quick movie how work Hibernate and Sleep on my CarPC:

YouTube - CarPC by _Dejan_ Hibernate&Sleep(S3)

Plugin for USB PDC is not finish yet, but we are working on it... Same is with plugin for power suply...
DSATX Plugin(Power suply):


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

*And like two time before Im sell CarPC and build new one *

Here is few pictures of my new project:

Mini PCI Wireless SparkLAN WMIA-207GN - wireless card which support n-draft standard(300MBps).









Mini PCI-Express Novatel EU850D - UMTS/HSUPA card with download up to 7.2MBps









Processor: Intel P8400 (2x2.26GHz/3M/1066)









RAM: A-Data 2GB DDR3 1333(cas9) SO-DIMM









Motherboard: Commell LS-373


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Im receive new SSD to:








And few speed tests:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

After 2 days searching solution, reading how work mini pci express, testing(Im install 3 diferent operating system - Windows 7, Vista and XP Pro) how to prepare my UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA card that will normaly work. Im try 3 diferent SIM cards but for all Im receive that SIM is not inserted :S And then Im find simple solution You can see it in next picture: 









Before this problem Im resolving next problem:









Commell LS-373 doesn't support minipci Type IIIA card!!! You can only use Type IIIB cards!!! Solution: Buying shorter wireless n - draft card:









Comparation new-left(Type IIIB) and old-right(Type IIIA) card:









Here is few new pictures:
First Im change original chipset heatsink on motherboard:









Then Im change original FAN on CPU:









Motherboard prepared for installing into case:









Cables for SSD and DVD:









And connectors for Wireless and GPRS/UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA card:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Then Im remove case and heatsink from power regulator Carnetix P2140:









Im find one heatsink and Im little modify it:









And fitted into regulator:

















Then Im start building case:

















And install few components into it:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Im continue building case:

































Im again change fan on CPU(and add resistor for lowering rpm):









And 7x7cm FAN which will be on top side of case:









UMTS antena is ready to fix in case:









Im buy new LCD:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

And because is not good enought for me Im open it  

















Someone will have work with LCD bezel 









And some part's of LCD:

























Im receive one toy  Hmmm what is this?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Let's open case. Radio? Nooo...









Amplifier? Nooo...









What the hell is this? This is new audio processor Audison Bit One 









How it look:

























And DRC (Digital Remote Control) for it:









That is all for now. New pictures in next days when I will continue with work....


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That is exactly my plan.

CARPC + Audison.

I have a few questions if you don't mind me asking.

What audio card will you chose? You need one with RCA to setup the BITONE right?

Also, how long you think it will take for you to turn on your CARPC? That is the only downside I can see at the moment.

Thx!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Double


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> That is exactly my plan.
> 
> CARPC + Audison.
> 
> ...


For start I will try with onboard Realtek ALC888 trough optical out:
97dB SNR
16/20/24Bit support 44.1k/48k/96k/192k sample rate
software selectable 2.5V/3.7V VREFOUT

And if will not be good enought I will change it with some other...

My second(last) carpc has need from ignition to playing media(mp3) around 30sec. Process: Ignition on -> 5sec. wait and power supply give signal to turn on motherboard->13sec BIOS Post(Very long)->15-20sec resume from hibernate(1GB RAM) this new setup is a lot of faster but I have 2GB RAm so hibernate will be similar... but I have instaled Windows 7 and use hibryd sleep function and if I turn car off and came bach in 3hours then pc resume from sleep(in 2-5 seconds in sleep time is power consumption cca. 150-200mA) after 3 hours power supply cut off power and turn of pc(hibryd sleep mahe hibernate before go into sleep) so then It resume from hibernate(cca. 30seconds)...

A lot of DVD units need a lot of more then 30seconds to play mp3/DVD/divx...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

man... i didn't need to see this...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That is awesome.

So you are using in 30-40 seconds you are able to play music. That is great.

What if I turn off the car, and only use again in 12 hours. Would it be any problem with the computer in SLEEP mode?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> So you are using in 30-40 seconds you are able to play music. That is great.
> 
> What if I turn off the car, and only use again in 12 hours. Would it be any problem with the computer in SLEEP mode?


I have configured power supply that after 3h cut off power but I can configure it up to 72h...

So now:
I turn off car pc go into hibryd sleep - S3 Sleep(draw 150-200mA) and make on HDD copy of hibernate(same as I go into hibernate).
-If I turn it back on before timer cut off power(in 3h from turn off) then it resume from S3 Sleep and play mp3/dvd/divx normaly in 3-5sec.
-If I turn it on after timer cut off power(after 3h from turn off) then it resume from hibernate and play mp3/dvd/divx normaly in cca. 30sec.

12hours is not problem for S3 sleep but I don't have long drive to job(30min) and "alternator" can't fill battery in this time so after few weeks I will have drained battery. If I have full battery I can have PC in sleep mode 3-4 days and I can turn on car normaly... 

I will record some movie diference between sleep and hibernate for new system...
for old system you can look here:
YouTube - CarPC by _Dejan_ Hibernate&Sleep(S3)


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That is awesome. Really.

Each day I want a CARPC more and more. 

Can you recommend a nice screen? I am looking for a good quality one.

With around U$800-1000 will think I could build a nice CARPC?

I am trying to find the best option to match with the Audison BITONE. I am looking for a USB Soundcard that has Optical out and also RCA.


----------



## volker (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks great so far, keep it up !
Looking forward to more progress with your amp rack. 
I want to do it the same way for my Mini Cooper... my battery sits at that spot and I want to be able to access it without ripping everything apart.
Oh, my Bit One arrived today


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> That is awesome. Really.
> 
> Each day I want a CARPC more and more.
> 
> ...


I don't know which LCD I can recommend you. First Im use one indash then Im use CTF-800 but with it Im having heat problems and when outside has been around 0°C it is just flashing...
Now Im order Lilliput 8" 889GL-80NP 16:9 which have LED backlight(No more problems with heat), Operating temperature from -15°C to 60°C(No more cold weather problems)...

With $800-1000 you can build carpc but not like my  for info only my motherborad cost 350€(cca. $440) This my carpc cost me MORE than 1500€(cca. $1900), then there is Audison Bit One, Audison LRx4.1K, Audison VRx1.500 + SPL Tune kit, Hertz Mille MLK165, 2x SPL Dynamics XTR300D4...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

_Dejan_ said:


> Few new badges:


Abarth badges! Nice touch.

Love the attention to detail on the install... looking forward to see how it progresses


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Any news? Got the BitOne installed?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Any news? Got the BitOne installed?


Bit one is installed in car, conected with interconnects to amplifiers, optical&RCA cable to carpc, but I don't have carpc installed yet, so I listen music trough old dell D600 notebook with very bat AC97 sound card :S Im configure only crossovers that I can normaly listen music but if I compare this setup with old(carpc->AUX on alpine 9813-> amplifiers) sound better...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome!!! No noise issues?
Can you send me your MSN or E-mail through PM please?
I wanna build a CARPC but have some questions.
Been reading MP3CAR.com a lot!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Awesome!!! No noise issues?
> Can you send me your MSN or E-mail through PM please?
> I wanna build a CARPC but have some questions.
> Been reading MP3CAR.com a lot!


No trough optical input I don't have any engine noise or digital beeping... I must check again what is with RCA input...

I have same nick on mp3car forum and fluxmedia(Centrafuse) forum...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome.

I am thinking on getting a MacMini + 12v power supply, and using that with the BITONE. The problem is getting a nice USB sound card with optical/coaxial output.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today is day for new picture update 

First Im little "edit" cables positions:

















Then Im install PDC:

































Connecting all together:

















Friend is complete my LCD bezel and Im put all together:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Test CarPC Install(working ok but next week I must install GPS module):

















then Im quick setup audio processor and try few songs recorded in 24Bit/96kHz :devil:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Little update in my car 
What is new? Im decide that I will make one step closer to SQ system...
Audison LRx 4.1k will not be anymore in my car and will be replaced with VRx4.300 and later will add VRx2.150.
Onboard soundcard will be replaced with other one(All in right time)...
BitOne will not be anymore in my car(I think)...

Few photos of new system:








































































Case have two PCI slots and sound card need two slot so is right choise...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today Im receive my packet. Lets go look what is inside:




























Look closer:




























And expansion card:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Installed:




























I must change Raiser card because this is not so good:









Final look:









More in next days when I receive new packets...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, good job so far. You must however stop changing carputer setups ha ha

I imagine that new carputer setup will be trunk located right? i could not find a board with dual PCI in miniITX form. 

How do you like that sound card? It looks killer!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Wow, good job so far. You must however stop changing carputer setups ha ha
> 
> I imagine that new carputer setup will be trunk located right? i could not find a board with dual PCI in miniITX form.
> 
> How do you like that sound card? It looks killer!


I think I will keep this carpc little longer as others...

Yes it will be in trunk. Complete Trunk I will build again...
I dont remember if Im see any motherboard with 2 PCI slot. When Im looking for my Im se one with PCI and Mini PCI Express and PCI Express...

For start I like it but Im using only headphone out  I must say that support is one of best Im ever see. Usualy for answer to email wait 5-60minutes only for one email(Im send cca. 10-20 emails with diferent questions) Im wait cca. 6-8h, Yesterday when Im install it into PC and get error Code 10 that driver is not corectly installed Im write email and in cca. 3-5 minutes receive solution with picture tutorial. Reason has been bad PCI contact(Raiser card)...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't need M-Audio support yet, I guess in some ways that's a good product too  but your gear looks impressive. I don't know how much difference it would make to upgrade the DACs on these. I imagine in a car, the less than top of the line M-Audio components are not too shabby. Best $100 I ever spent. Good to see you on the PCI buss, the USB guys seem to have a harder time.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> I didn't need M-Audio support yet, I guess in some ways that's a good product too  but your gear looks impressive. I don't know how much difference it would make to upgrade the DACs on these. I imagine in a car, the less than top of the line M-Audio components are not too shabby. Best $100 I ever spent. Good to see you on the PCI buss, the USB guys seem to have a harder time.


I have been in contact with support when Im asking for detailed questions(If Win7 is supported, if sleep/hibernate work normaly, which OPAMP's then reccomend)...

For now I will stay with "original" OPAMP's and in future I will try OPA2132P(TI) which will produce richer sound as they say. They say that JRC4580 is one of good OPAMP(It provides high resolution and It is really good for classical)...

Im decide to go with PCI because USB solutions have problems with sleep/hibernate...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today Im start with configuring my audio system...
First design of my active system:









Crossovers and EQ prepared - In picture left tweeter(UP) and MID(Down):









And Time Delay for one channel:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

This new sound card has 8 outputs?

Are they RCA outputs?

I only see 6 outputs on the photos.


----------



## Paulo Sillas (May 22, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> This new sound card has 8 outputs?
> 
> Are they RCA outputs?
> 
> I only see 6 outputs on the photos.


The two white extruded plugs are also outputs.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice! I'm really diggin' your software choices


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today Im receive amplifier(Audison VRx4.300):


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> This new sound card has 8 outputs?
> 
> Are they RCA outputs?
> 
> I only see 6 outputs on the photos.


Yes it have. 6 RCA on daughter/expansion board and 2 on main board(BIG RCA Outputs)



cvjoint said:


> Nice! I'm really diggin' your software choices


Yes I like it because is easy to use it...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Let look what Im do in last days...

First mounting and connecting new power supply:

















Im get new battery which will be in boot...









2x 









New VGA cable:









Tomorrow I will continue...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Few new pictures...

First Im connect batteries together:









Then Im find place where will have power cable in engine place...

















I must fix it that cable can't move...

Im make plate where will be mounted amplifiers, carpc...

















And battery charger(Copy of CTEK XS 3600)


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

What Im do today 
First ground...









Then marking positions...









Holes...









Amplifiers...









Power terminal...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today my boot look like this:


























Im turn on amplifiers and play trough phone because Im searching which cable go to which speaker(unmarkedcables.press)...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Great job so far! I like the attention to detail and uncompromised build quality.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today Im try mesaure my system with TrueRTA and get next results:
First mesaure noise in car:









Im not shure if dB is ok I think it must be cca. 10-20dB lower...
Then Im mesaure Left MID (Full Range):









And Right:









Tweeter(BugPass filter at 1.5kHz you can see slope)...
Left:









Right:









For first mesaure I think that results are ok, but I must check why sound go +/- 5dB...
In generator Im use "Pink Noise" and leave it 10sec. to make average. I think that with "Quick Sweep" has been signal more linear...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow that slope is the hotness! That looks really good for an initial sweep. Do your magic and show us the goods ha ha


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Wow that slope is the hotness! That looks really good for an initial sweep. Do your magic and show us the goods ha ha


I must say that MID response is OK because there is no EQ, TA or any other correction...
Yesterday between 20:00 and 22:00 Im make interconnect's for front system from PC to Amplifier but this tests has been made with cheap 5m long RCA cables "rolled into ball" 
We will see what I will do with EQ...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I doubt the RCA's will make much of a difference. But you are starting at something like +-7db, my last setup after I maxed out the processor abilities I got +-5db to my desired FR. shape. The goal with the carputer is to be able to get +-3 db for myself, my system is now simpler and processing is plenty. I have no doubt you can achieve it, you have such a good base to start.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Today Im make new mesaures with less noise 
In my previous post Im change pictures with new results(Except noise graph)... Here is few new results...

SUB (Full Range):









Left MID+TW(MID: 63Hz<->3kHz - BugPass TW: 3kHz - BugPass):









Right MID+TW(MID: 63Hz<->3kHz - BugPass TW: 3kHz - BugPass):








And all speakers together:


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

Dejan, any thoughts on the screen? Is that the transflective version, and in either case, are you able to get it to lock on to its native resolution? How is it in sunlight? 

I'll have to look into that sound card...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey _Dejan_ did you try to overlap Left and Right and tune for them to sound the same? I find that to be the most important, for staging and balance.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi There said:


> Dejan, any thoughts on the screen? Is that the transflective version, and in either case, are you able to get it to lock on to its native resolution? How is it in sunlight?
> 
> I'll have to look into that sound card...


No it is not transflective. It have LED backlight and that's all. I have mount it in position that only in few positions get sunlight into it. I using 1024x786 if I remember right, because on lower res. is inpossible setup VST plugins  About native resoultion Im not shure that GFX support me 800x480...

When you will look for sound card look for one which have internal routing. Claro Halo doesn't have it.



cvjoint said:


> Hey _Dejan_ did you try to overlap Left and Right and tune for them to sound the same? I find that to be the most important, for staging and balance.


What Im doo for now is set up crossovers and quick setup Time Aligment(Im mesaure distances from listener position to speakers and enter it into TA plugin). Now sound much better but is not what I wan't so tuning will take me a lot of time


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, no doubt tunning takes a long long time. It took me 2 years to finalize my last install...that had a fraction of the processing power yours does now. I'm going to get my new rig started up in a few hours with a bit of luck.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,
Currently nothing special in my garage  For car Im buy 15" alloy's and Goodyear UltraGrip 7+ tyres...
Here is another toy which I have 

















Also this winter I have plan damping car...


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy crap. Attention to detail like crazy. That is a lot of tinkering for just one person  

Flawless execution on the PC cases though.


----------



## warcraft1980 (Aug 3, 2009)

Kolega, svaka čast na instalaciji- izgleda odlično.

M8, congrats on the install, looks perfect.


----------



## maske (Jun 17, 2009)

I appreciate your great work.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

I think it is time to little update my thread 
First Im replace my sound card to new one:

































Then Im install 10Hz SparkFun Venus GPS module. Normal USB GPS have update rate 1Hz which mean that update position every second. This module update position 10x in one second... Because TTL 232R cable have VCC 5V board need 3.3V Im make little modification. Signal voltage is 3.3V which is OK...

































Now I waiting for new good DSATX 220 power supply which Im using in one of my older carpc...


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Crazy good stuff.. keep it up!


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Does the 1010LT do DOlby PLII?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

SSSnake said:


> Does the 1010LT do DOlby PLII?


I don't know. I don't use any feature like Dolby, DTS... Only ASIO+Internal routing...


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## antnbarao (Mar 20, 2010)

parabens pelo projeto


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

1900 USD for a CarPC sounds huge. I don't know if over where you are computer parts cost more or what but pretty sure it wouldn't cost anywhere near that to build here. I am interested in your PSU setup though and am going to have to look into it!

The main thing that's kept me from doing the CarPC is auto resuming and what not and having to wait and manual start up the CarPC after the car is started and all that. It seems like you have gotten around all that so I'll have to look into it once again.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Dougie085 said:


> 1900 USD for a CarPC sounds huge. I don't know if over where you are computer parts cost more or what but pretty sure it wouldn't cost anywhere near that to build here. I am interested in your PSU setup though and am going to have to look into it!


All my CarPC's projects are cost me a lot off more than 2k USD 

Current setup has cost me:
Intel SSD when Im buy it has cost cca. 500USD 
soundcard cost cca. 250USD
LCD cca. 300USD
CPU+MB cca. 300USD
RAM, DVD, USB HUB cca. 100USD
Case cca. 130USD
PSU M4-ATX cca. 90USD ->Next week will be replaced with DSATX220 which cost me 150USD
cables...

In this last setup Im before M-Audio Delta 1010LT soundcard use Claro Halo XT which cost me 250USD...

Don't forget my caraudio setup 



Dougie085 said:


> The main thing that's kept me from doing the CarPC is auto resuming and what not and having to wait and manual start up the CarPC after the car is started and all that. It seems like you have gotten around all that so I'll have to look into it once again.


If you use CarPC power supply you don't need turn it on manualy. You can connect ignition to PSU ignition and it will automatic start/stop with your car...
About delay. How long you waiting with your HU to continue watching movie after turn it off? If I use Sleep then I can continue watching cca. 2-4s after ignition is on. If I use hibernate it need cca. 20-30s to continue watching movie... But for this time's you need SSD...


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Yeah SSD's are cheaper here too. You can get a 60-120gb SSD for about 300. 

So you can setup the PSU to go into either sleep or hibernate via the ignition? I'm really going to have to consider this now.... very tempting. The other issue is I need to have a video source in the back of the car that is able to output audio over wireless headphones. So I'll have to figure that out as well.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice updates! I'll be following your build closely. I sold my carputer last week and I'm selling the car too. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the Honda S2000 but I'm sure you will tempt me a lot. 

Thanks for all your help with my previous install, it was a blast!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Nice updates! I'll be following your build closely. I sold my carputer last week and I'm selling the car too. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the Honda S2000 but I'm sure you will tempt me a lot.
> 
> Thanks for all your help with my previous install, it was a blast!


You still have option to build 2DIN carpc(with 7" LCD) in place for headunit


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

_Dejan_ said:


> You still have option to build 2DIN carpc(with 7" LCD) in place for headunit


See! Here you go already :laugh: Next thing you're going to tell me is to cut the dash and fit a larger screen, like 8+. Wait that's the voice in my head...

I see you went with the M-audio Audio card now. Can you do a comparison here between this and your first pick?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

replaced the claro-halo with M audio???

when I saw this claro halo in this set up and how easy you could assign channels I was amazed.

is this M audio so versatile too? got the chance to spot the differences?
i am very anxious about this project (trying to move to car pc side end of the year!)
nice work ! keep us updated!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> See! Here you go already :laugh: Next thing you're going to tell me is to cut the dash and fit a larger screen, like 8+. Wait that's the voice in my head...
> 
> I see you went with the M-audio Audio card now. Can you do a comparison here between this and your first pick?


Yes if 7" is to small for you, you can put 8" this is not big problem(little more fabricating) 

Hm Im not shure if changing claro with M-Audio is good option 
-With M-Audio sleep do not work(Maybe drivers problem) with Claro work ok.
-M-Audio have internal routing Claro don't have it so must route audio with VAC+ASIO4ALL 
-M-Audio give me strange noise when I put pc into sleep/shutdown so I must use usbrelay to switch amp's off with pc...

Im not shure if I will stay with M-Audio... It is smaller and have some benefits(internal routing), but claro have another benefits too(direct RCA outputs on card, swappable OPAMP's)...



pankrok said:


> replaced the claro-halo with M audio???
> 
> when I saw this claro halo in this set up and how easy you could assign channels I was amazed.
> 
> ...


With M-audio I use same PC audio processing but I need 2 software to route audio to ASIO input....


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

_Dejan_ said:


> Hm Im not shure if changing claro with M-Audio is good option
> -With M-Audio sleep do not work(Maybe drivers problem) with Claro work ok.
> -M-Audio have internal routing Claro don't have it so must route audio with VAC+ASIO4ALL
> -M-Audio give me strange noise when I put pc into sleep/shutdown so I must use usbrelay to switch amp's off with pc...
> ...


Have you tried the same routing software on the M-audio? It would be interesting to know if those problems go away by not having it internally wired.
How is the sound/ pre amp output strength?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is something new what I will test and install into car when I came from vacation:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Software:
Input gain:








Parametric EQ on input (Same is on each output):








Crossovers:








Output gain, time correction and phase:









One board will be used for TW + MID another one for MIDBASS + SUB, third is input board(optical or SPDIF)...


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

details please!!!!

type specs etc!!!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

MiniDSP, huh? Nice...thinking of replacing my BitOne with a MiniDSP setup.

Jay


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Long time ago Im update my thread and Im change few things...
First Im change brake pads and rear discs:

























Because my carpc has stop working Im decide to buy and build new one:
First Im take my old AM/FM radio device and little modify it:

















Then Im add CANUSB device which get CAN data and will be used for diagnostic and steering wheel commands:









Put all into case:









DVD device for MP3, Audio CD, Video CD(Divx and other formats), DVD Video, DVD Audio:









Mounted CANUSB and GPS into case:









All components:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Then Im figure out that my Intel SSD has die too and Im replace it with new one:









Closed case:









All connectors which I need it(Wifi, GPS, USB2, USB3, eSATA, optical audio out, CAN, Video...) are here:









And mounted case:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

So need to work on ...
What to replace? Tomorrow I will replace the steering wheel with a new multifunction steering wheel...

First Im find a new spiral cable because the original is missing three contacts:









Steering wheel:

















The new steering wheel seems to have enough buttons to operate the new digital dashboard


----------



## ymbre (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Dejan! Good to hear from your updates! I have same car waiting years then I get hands on it. I have big plans too, whole new custom interior with Alpine F1 all gear, gear I have, but have no time right now. Times ago I was considered too to go digital dasboard, but I`m not so familiar in PC stuff, then I decided only way I will go is Speedhut Revolution gauges, they look ten times better than any digi dash in my mind.
Dejan If I have updates with my Stilo project then I will let you know for sure.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

ymbre said:


> Hey Dejan! Good to hear from your updates! I have same car waiting years then I get hands on it. I have big plans too, whole new custom interior with Alpine F1 all gear, gear I have, but have no time right now. Times ago I was considered too to go digital dasboard, but I`m not so familiar in PC stuff, then I decided only way I will go is Speedhut Revolution gauges, they look ten times better than any digi dash in my mind.
> Dejan If I have updates with my Stilo project then I will let you know for sure.


Hi,
I will make digital dashboard which will look like Lexus LFA...
In attachment is one preview how will gauge background look. Im put all 6 backgrounds into one file and resize it to lower resolution...
1.) normal screen
2.) normal with left menu
3.) normal with right menu
4.) race screen
5.) race with left menu
6.) race with right menu

In 4 boxes in screens left and right from rpm gauge (and also which will be visible on screens with menu) will be:
Left Top: Water temperature
Left Bottom: Fuel level
Right Top: Boost pressure
Right Bottom: Im not decide what maybe Engine load or current fuel consumption

On center will be digital speed and under line will be odometer and board computer data(trip data or range to low fuel)... It will replace original one and automatic brightness control and some other options...
It will use microcontroller instead PC.
Maybe I will make some kit(LCD+microcontroller board) and sell it...


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Im install and connect new steering wheel ...
First one picture of the original steering wheel:









Removed the original steering wheel and a spiral cable:









In the connector is necessary to add 3 new cables CAN A, CAN B and lighting:

















New spiral cable is installed:









Work is completed:









Today I will finish CAN plugin for Centrafuse and testing tomorrow if the controls operate normally and it will temporarily managed CarPC ...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Illumination:









And the video how buttons work in conjunction with CarPC:





Im not show Voice Recognition button because I do not have a microphone connected to the CarPC...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Here are few photos with new alloys


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Great!! This car still lives!! Any other car audio/pc changes?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Mar 12, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> Great!! This car still lives!! Any other car audio/pc changes?


There is no audio changes but I plan replace mids with new ones but Im not decide which ones...


----------



## Stevestilo (Feb 21, 2021)

[QUOTE = "_ Dejan_, ανάρτηση: 1369807, μέλος: 22289"]
Εγκαθιστώ και συνδέω νέο τιμόνι ...
Πρώτη φωτογραφία του αρχικού τιμονιού:









Αφαιρέθηκε το αρχικό τιμόνι και ένα σπειροειδές καλώδιο:









Στην υποδοχή είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκη 3 νέων καλωδίων CAN A, CAN B και φωτισμού:

















Έχει εγκατασταθεί νέο σπειροειδές καλώδιο:









Η εργασία ολοκληρώθηκε:









Σήμερα θα ολοκληρώσω το plugin CAN για το Centrafuse και θα δοκιμάσω αύριο εάν τα χειριστήρια λειτουργούν κανονικά και θα διαχειρίζεται προσωρινά το CarPC ...
[/ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ, ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ]

Καλησπέρα αδερφέ μου, παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με ένα πράγμα. Αυτά τα τρία καλώδια που μόλις τελειώνουν; στην καλωδίωση πίσω από το ραδιόφωνο; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Stevestilo (Feb 21, 2021)

[QUOTE = "_ Dejan_, ανάρτηση: 1369807, μέλος: 22289"]
Εγκαθιστώ και συνδέω νέο τιμόνι ...
Πρώτη φωτογραφία του αρχικού τιμονιού:









Αφαιρέθηκε το αρχικό τιμόνι και ένα σπειροειδές καλώδιο:









Στην υποδοχή είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκη 3 νέων καλωδίων CAN A, CAN B και φωτισμού:

















Έχει εγκατασταθεί νέο σπειροειδές καλώδιο:









Η εργασία ολοκληρώθηκε:









Σήμερα θα ολοκληρώσω το plugin CAN για το Centrafuse και θα δοκιμάσω αύριο εάν τα χειριστήρια λειτουργούν κανονικά και θα διαχειρίζεται προσωρινά το CarPC ...
[/ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ, ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ]

Good evening my brother, please help me with one thing. These three wires that just end? in the wiring behind the radio? thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Stevestilo (Feb 21, 2021)

Good evening my brother, please help me with one thing. These three wires that just end? in the wiring behind the radio? thank you very much in advance.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Years Old thread, and Im sure that Dejan is not active anymore on this board.


----------

